# lexan



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey i will have some left over lexan, i built my own table and just mounted the router directly to the table but now im wondering if this lexan would be a good material to use for a homemade router plate its 1/4 inch thick?

Thanks in advance for response.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Paul, Lexan is good strong stuff, but it flexes quite a bit. So you need to make your plate very small, so the router barely fits through the hole. I recommend buying a plate and save the lexan for another jig. Such as the base for a coping sled.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd agree that 1/4" Lexan is probably too thin for a router mounting plate - unless it's a very small, light-weight one. The Harbor Freight Phenolic plate, for example is 3/8" thick, and I believe Phenolic flexes less than Lexan.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah ok, thank you both for your response.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> I'd agree that 1/4" Lexan is probably too thin for a router mounting plate - unless it's a very small, light-weight one. The Harbor Freight Phenolic plate, for example is 3/8" thick, and I believe Phenolic flexes less than Lexan.


Darned HF. I stopped at their store 60 miles north yesterday to buy a plate. They didn't know what I was talking about. :angry:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Mike,

everyone who has tried to buy them ends up having to order it seems like. do you think stores in larger towns have them?


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

If Columbus, Oh is a larger town, then the answer is no. I went to HF and got that blank stare, when I asked about the router plates. When the manager came over, I got about half way through telling him what I was looking for and I got a, "we don't carry that crap in the stores" look and a similar reply. Great customer service, uh?

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

In Denver we have 4 outlets that I know about and one has them in stock 

I think it's a supply and demand thing ..I'm almost sure all the out lets can order them from the HF warehouse..
I just about always pickup two at one time I'm sure I will always have a need for a extra one down the road  you can always mount a extra router or just about any tool to it like the pocket hole jig...two extra holes in the plate is not big deal...plus the router table is a great way to save space in the shop ,one cabinet for many jobs..

==========

=
========

===


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob,

Was that a carcass hanging in the back ground?
George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

" carcass " ???


=======


George II said:


> Bob,
> 
> Was that a carcass hanging in the back ground?
> George


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I've gone through the exact same thing with HF in the past. I'm not going to put them down. If others are receiving good service, good for them. I have however, stopped buying anything from them. They lost me as a customer when it took them 6 months to ship me an item I had ordered and paid for. This has been several yrs ago. 

Now, to the question at hand, if you had 3/8" or thicker, this would be great for a plate. Since you have 1/4", just save it for creating a jig or template.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 6, 2008)

For what it's worth, I recently built a router table & made my own router plates. I went to a local plastic distributor who recommended I use 1/4" Lexan. They referred me to a local sign maufacturer where I was able to purchase some leftover pieces very cheap. They also told me Lexan was the ideal material as it is easier to work than plexi glass & said they use it all the time to build jigs for making signs. I made 8 x 11" plates for myself & they are great. Very sturdy,no flex at all. I use them on Craftman routers, nothing very heavy duty. If you already have the Lexan, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Hi bob*

" carcass " ???
The Harbor Freight Router Table Plate
Windsor Design items 

Snap-out rings for 1-1/4", 2-5/8", and 3-7/8" cutters 
3/8" phenolic resin plate stays flat, wears evenly and accommodates heavy routers 
Shoulder pin for freehand work 
Four mounting screws, four magnets for fast, easy mounting 

Overall dimensions: 12" x 9" x 23/64" thick
ITEM 94331-0VGA

$19.99 

PS Is Murphy's Rule true that the stuff acquired expands to fit the amount of space remaining when something is moved or removed? Before I die I want to see your shop, well, maybe afterward would be easier. Less carbon footprint you know. :sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill 

Here's link to the plate 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=========



woodnthings said:


> " carcass " ???
> 
> 
> By any chance does that HF phenolic plate/carcass have a part no on it? I'd be interested, Thanks, bill
> PS Is Murphy's Rule true that the stuff acquired expands to fit the amount of space remaining when something is moved or removed? Before I die I want to see your shop, well, maybe afterward would be easier. Less carbon footprint you know. :sarcastic:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks BOB, even I can answer my own questions...sometimes. but you are very fast!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> " carcass " ???
> 
> ...


You live in Colorado. I thought I saw a Elk hanging in the background. I do admire all the hand made jigs and bits and pieces you have constructed.

George Cole


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George 

No elk in the back ground ,,I think you are talking about the green bag in the back ground,,,it's for growing tomatoes upside down, that didn't work  as seen on TV .. ....now I have two green bags to take down in the spring..and put some more trash in the can..

Thanks 

======





George II said:


> You live in Colorado. I thought I saw a Elk hanging in the background. I do admire all the hand made jigs and bits and pieces you have constructed.
> 
> George Cole


----------



## DucatiTorrey (Oct 4, 2009)

i am thinking of ordering it for my router table ive built, no stores around here know what im talking about, going to order it offline.

sounds like it will do the trick though huh?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

If you have the extra bucks get two of them it makes a great router base plate for your hand router,,In that way you can use the bigger bits in your hand router with out making a new base plate,,by the way a square base works best for your hand router..in that way you can use it for many other ways..  i.e with the bearings in the corners of the base plate to do M & T joints.. 

=====



DucatiTorrey said:


> i am thinking of ordering it for my router table ive built, no stores around here know what im talking about, going to order it offline.
> 
> sounds like it will do the trick though huh?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Peter has been noticing the dates on BJ's pics and wonders how he manages to find all of them ! He's obviously perfected his filing system !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I wish I could come up with one it drives me nuts some times to find the right one to post...that's why you will see many of my post have a edit item..it can take me a bit of time to find some of them..  over 8,000 to recall at last count..


============



istracpsboss said:


> Peter has been noticing the dates on BJ's pics and wonders how he manages to find all of them ! He's obviously perfected his filing system !


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I was intrigued! It was the one of the HF router plate that got me. If you'd just done one, I could understand it, but when I saw the date, I thought, 'How the hell does he know where to pluck that one from ?' I've saved lots of your photos for future reference, but categorised for project. They are a huge help. Thanks!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I wish I could come up with one it drives me nuts some times to find the right one to post...that's why you will see many of my post have a edit item..it can take me a bit of time to find some of them..  over 8,000 to recall at last count..


Ultra Recall really helps for those early onset senior moments (trust me, I'm talking personal experience, not implying... but if the shoe fits... )...
Ultra Recall - Personal information manager and knowledge organizer for Windows

bitsdujourdotcom usually runs a special for Ultra Recal @ 60% off a couple times a year.

But I don't have a 8000+ record db that I'm drawing from either...


----------

